# Greatest song lines/verses



## silence882 (Jul 13, 2006)

My candidate for best-ever song lines/verses:

Then you walk to the window and stare at the moon
Riding high and lonesome through a starlit sky
And it comes to you how it all slips away
Youth and beauty are gone one day
No matter what you dream or feel or say
It ends in dust and disarray

Like wind on the plains, sand through the glass
Waves rolling in with the tide
Dreams die hard and we watch them erode
But we cannot be denied
The fire inside
--Bob Seger, "The Fire Inside"

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2006)

"It was all a dream....."

B.I.G. - Juicy


----------



## bench72 (Jul 14, 2006)

I love this song because I am so not clingy, or obsessive, or fanatical, or... 


"Lover promise you won’t go far,
I’ll be waiting outside in my car,
Watching your house for signs of life

Never thought I’d be so certain, 
As you drew across your curtain,
You, are, the one!

Fill my heart with song and let me sing for ever more,
You are all that I long for, 
worship and adore.
Every night I play my part, 
I pray with all my heart,
that we, will, never be apart!

Baby all I wanted to do was be the one desisting you,
And on the day I buried you,
I cried because my dream came true!
I know, you’re my force of will, 
that you’ll think of me always still,
I’m swallowing my bitter pill, 
If I can’t have you no one will!"

Kat Frankie - Evermore


----------



## Wogga (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok, the lyrics are too long, but ive got to put Roxy Music out there.

1. Mother Of Pearl
2. In Every Dream Home a Heartache
3. If There Is Something
4. Sentimental Fool

Bryan Ferry is like Sinatra in a sense - he didnt have the most virtuous voice in the world, but he was a master of controlling the word. He was also quite a brilliant writer. Reading the lyrics in print truly will do them a disservice - listen to the songs. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## TADD (Jul 14, 2006)

"If love is a labor, then I'll slave till the end" -Rise Against

"For those I love, I will sacrifice" - Most Precious Blood

"Your baby ain't sweet like mine, she got sauce" - G. Love

"My heart belongs to you, so save me, for the sake of giving it away" Bleeding Through


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2006)

"Just because he loves you too
He would never take a bullet for you
Don’t believe a word he says
He would never cut his heart out for you"
Beulah-Popular Mechanics for Lovers
(ha, almost wrote Paphular Mech...)


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 15, 2006)

It's probably not considered one of the greatest songs ever, but I dig it. It's amazing how diverse our music tastes are. That is my subtle way of saying don't make fun of me for liking this.


Time After Time
Lyrics by Cyndi Lauper as sung by Eva Cassidy


Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick and think of you
Turning in circles confusion is nothing new

Flashback to warm nights
Almost left behind
Suitcase of memories
Time after,

Sometimes you picture me I'm walking too far ahead
You're calling to me, I can't hear what you've said 
Then you say, go slow 
I fall behind
The second hand unwinds

If you're lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you, I'll be waiting
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you I will be waiting
Time after time
Time after time

After your picture fades and darkness has turned to gray
Watching through windows I'm wondering if you're O.K.
And you say, go slow 
I fall behind
The drum beats out of time

If you're lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting
Time after time
Time after time
Time after time
Time after time
Time after time


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 15, 2006)

I could pretty much put anything by The Magnetic Fields in here.



All the Umbrellas in London


if i make it tonight it'll be all right
it'll make a good song or something
i've been trying to give myself reasons to live
and i really can't think of one thing

i drive around, i walk around in circles
'cause i've got no sense of direction
and i guess i've got no sense at all

all the umbrellas in london couldn't stop this rain
and all the dope in new york couldn't kill this pain
and all the money in tokyo couldn't make me stay
all the umbrellas in london couldn't stop this rain

i don't cry anymore, i go out the door
and i usually keep on walking
i will sit in the bar where the cocktails are
but i really don't feel like talking

i lie around and let the darkness fall
'cause i've got a sense of perfection
and nothing makes much sense at all


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm a sucker for heartache songs. Added that one to my searchlist Zach.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 15, 2006)

like I said... it's not like I'm bitter or anything....

Bic Runga - "Say After Me"

Race through the ground
I'll burn you down,
Before you go and break me!

Burnt like the sun,
What has become,
Of you and me... my baby...


----------



## Heather (Jul 15, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I'm a sucker for heartache songs. Added that one to my searchlist Zach.



I swear, I think you are the most romantic sap I've ever met, John. oke:
(not that that's a bad thing...)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 16, 2006)

This song is from the album by Sun Kil Moon called 'Ghosts of the Great Highway.' The recurring theme of the album is boxers that died too young. Sure, sounds strange, but it's one of my favorite albums and has more than one song that'll make you tear up.



Sun Kil Moon - Salvador Sanchez


Salvador Sanchez arrived and vanished
Only twenty-three with so much speed
Owning the highway

Mexico City bred so many
But none quite like him sweet warrior
Pure magic matador

Pancho Villa would never rest
'Til 1925 he closed his eyes
'Til Manilla stars would rise

Gozo of the Phillipines, choirs and angels sing
Ukelele strings play for his legend
Italy had a king

How have they gone
Fell by leather
So alone
Bound together

Benny "kid" Paret came a good way
Climbed to the grey sky to raise his hands
Stopped by the better man

Eyes of Los Rios cry for suns
Lost on distant shores, unforeseen horrors
Struck and delivered him

How have they gone
Fell by leather
So alone
Bound together

Why have they gone
Fell by leather
So alone
All bound together


----------



## bench72 (Jul 16, 2006)

see... with all these talk of The Magnetic Fields, I remember the other song that I love from them...

I wish I had an evil twin
running 'round doing people in
I wish I had a very bad
and evil twin to do my will
to call and conquer, cut and kill
just like I would
if I weren' good
and if I knew where to begin

The Magnetic Fields - "I Wish I Had An :evil: Twin"



... and like I said... I'm not bitter!! :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2006)

bench72 said:


> ... and like I said... I'm not bitter!! :sob:



i'm starting to think you're a little bitter.


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm thinking we need to start a little round robin of music....I'll burn a cd for someone, then they burn something for someone else...

hmmm, then again, maybe that's just a little too "summer camp" though huh?


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2006)

*"If She Wants Me"* has always been my very favorite B&S song...it's not that the lyrics are all that deep or anything, but they remind me a lot of my life...
Sometimes I have to be careful not to listen to it too much though because I start to say things like "day" and "way" with a bit of a Scottish brogue. 

I wrote a letter on a nothing day
I asked somebody “Could you send my letter away?”
“You are too young to put all of your hopes in just one envelope” 

I said goodbye to someone that I love
It’s not just me, I tell you it’s the both of us
And it was hard
Like coming off the pills that you take to stay happy

Someone above has seen me do alright
Someone above is looking with a tender eye
Upon her face,
you may think you’re alone but you may think again 

If I could do just one near perfect thing I’d be happy
They’d write it on my grave, or when they scattered my ashes
On second thoughts I’d rather hang about and be there with my best friend 
If she wants me

And far away somebody read the letter
He condescends to read the words I wrote about him
And if he smiles, it’s no more than a genius deserves
For all his curious nerve and his passion

I’m going deaf, you’re growing melancholy
Things fall apart, I don’t know why we bother at all
But life is good and “It’s always worth living at least for a while”

If I could do just one near perfect thing I’d be happy
They’d write it on my grave, or when they scattered my ashes
On second thoughts I’d rather hang about and be there with my best friend 
If she wants me

If you think to yourself “What should I do now?”
Then take the baton, girl, you better run with it
There is no point in standing in the past cause it’s over and done with 

I took a book and went into the forest
I climbed the hill, 
I wanted to look down on you
But all I saw was twenty miles of wilderness so I went home

If I could do just one near perfect thing I’d be happy
They’d write it on my grave, or when they scattered my ashes
On second thoughts I’d rather hang about and be there with my best friend 
If she wants me


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2006)

Morcheeba, Over and over

"i'd like to meet a spaceman, who's got it going on..."


----------

